
Last Person to Receive a Civil War-Era Pension Dies - tech-historian
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/last-person-to-receive-a-civil-war-era-pension-dies/ar-BB14WxEa
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23399351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23399351)

